# So You Think You Can Dance



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k....... does anyone here watch this show?

I love it more than any other "dance/band/singing" actually. I have very little patience for the drama of so-called reality shows, but this one... the kids work SO hard and are so passionate about what they do. If they misstep, you hardly ever know, whereas if a singer is bad, well....... Yikes!! :brick:

Anyway, just have to say that my faves from about halfway through are Sabra and Danny. I was very sad to see a couple of the guys go when they did, but in the end, these are a great final 4. I really like Lacey, too, but I think Sabra is a better artist.

Finale is tonight! Stay tuned.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I love, love, love this show and it's the only reality show I ever watch. Danny is my absolute favorite followed closely by Neil. The girls are good, just not as incredible as the guys. I am soooo hoping Danny can win!!!  I am never tired of watching him dance. He is an incredible artist and is such an eye candy. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't watch the finale last night because we went out for a late dinner and didn't get back until midnight. ... o.k. ... it was a REALLY LATE dinner. LOL

I have it pvr'd though and hope to watch it soon before I see any spoiler in the news or elsewhere. Have my fingers crossed!


----------

